# Saddle....



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Consignment is a good place to get saddles cheap. I would suggest saving as much as possible first. Dover has so nice inexpensive saddles you might try there.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You can try www.tacktrader.com


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just listed and sold 2 saddles via craigslist.com I use it all the time. I like buying and selling local so I don't have to mess with shipping. I used to list on Ebay a lot but have switched to craigslist


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Ebay.com I know someone who got a beval saddle on ebay. And as mentioned above craigslist hmm what else?


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

May I ask what kind of hybrid-ish treeless saddle you have? What size is it? What does it look like?

Renee




Rastas said:


> I got an hybrid-ish treeless saddle (because i have a Rocky Mountain Gaited hors) and it's too small, but i REALLY want to get a LIGHT CHEAP aussie or endurance saddle! does anyone know of a place, wintec will be my last choice however. My dad has one, but i'm not allowed to use it for some reason. :-x PLEASE HELP ME( i'm in the under 250 range, i'm only 14)


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I just listed and sold 2 saddles via craigslist.com I use it all the time. I like buying and selling local so I don't have to mess with shipping. I used to list on Ebay a lot but have switched to craigslist


 
I'm a craigslist man. I bought a saddle and my horse trailer off of craigslist.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I love selling on ebay. I've had decent luck on Craigs List but it limits your potential buyer. The last two saddles I sold I listed on ebay and Craigs List. Both got sold through ebay - one to CA and one to SD. I never got a call from Craigs List that time.

The only problem with buying on ebay is not actually seeing the merchandise.


----------

